# funny bodybuilding related pics .



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I will start it off with this one feel free to join in


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

yeah but he's got that catalogue ripped look


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)




----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i wonder just wtf the other guys in that pic are thinking ...


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 108555


LOL WTF!!!!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 108555


Before I enlarged that pic I thought it was an inflatable banana on a quad bike.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

GShock said:


> View attachment 108553


Is it a bloke missing a c0ck or a girl missing t1ts ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 108555


Is that grok wan?


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

GShock said:


> View attachment 108553


she looks really pretty, please say its a she not he lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

GShock said:


> View attachment 108553


The photoshop is strong with this one


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 108556


looks like win to me


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Before I enlarged that pic I thought it was an inflatable banana on a quad bike.


Same hahahahah


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Freeby0 said:


> View attachment 108557


I've seen people do that successfully,very impressive stuff!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> View attachment 108557


Never understood why people feel the need to do this!!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Never understood why people feel the need to do this!!


Because everybody knows normal barbell squats are far too easy and unpreductive.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I found this when looking for something funny to put here, can we all just pretend this is funny :drool:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

ha...absolutely love these


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Legs!!!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Legs!!!
> 
> View attachment 108568


She's tidy!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

theres just too many


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Legs!!!
> 
> View attachment 108568


Amazing legs!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> She's tidy!


Agreed :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 108575


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 108579


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 108580


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

word

View attachment 108583


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 108584


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Shaundasheep (Oct 28, 2011)

GShock said:


> View attachment 108553


I'd certainly give 'it' one!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 108586


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

whoap whoa whoap..........NATTY STYLE

View attachment 108587


----------



## Shaundasheep (Oct 28, 2011)

Certainly cold where he is.....


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> View attachment 108565


It's like his nipples have nipples. :lol:


----------



## Shaundasheep (Oct 28, 2011)

@Ashcrapper in the gym training


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 108591


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Shaundasheep said:


> View attachment 108588
> 
> 
> Certainly cold where he is.....


Man thats some bad photoshopping !


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I will start it off with this one feel free to join in
> 
> View attachment 108552


and gets his pants off his sister


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Legs!!!
> 
> View attachment 108568


 :wub:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for making me look more interesting on Facebook guys lol...keep em coming


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

no ****

View attachment 108592


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uriel said:


> no ****
> 
> View attachment 108592


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fuking powder rooms in

View attachment 108594


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah this is working for you you bro

View attachment 108595


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uriel said:


> fuking powder rooms in
> 
> View attachment 108594


Sureno back??

:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gymnast PCT

View attachment 108596


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jon1 said:


> View attachment 108597


Jesus check out his capped delts!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 108601


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 108600


My luck would be big fat birds would only use this machine in my gym


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

This thread has made my day!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 108603


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 108605


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 108606


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 108607


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 108608


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

No excuses


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

i love this thread, thank you all.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 108614


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

cardio........i fuking knew it was bollox

View attachment 108616


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

I know its a video bu it made me chuckle:rolleyes:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Asouf said:


> View attachment 108628


lol i see what happend here


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2011)

lol half horse


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I will start it off with this one feel free to join in
> 
> View attachment 108552


Is that ZYZZ?


----------

